

The Daily WTF: A Bit More Dire - edw519
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A-Bit-More-Dire.aspx

======
mechanical_fish
This story should really have been sponsored by Jungledisk or Mozy...

Offsite backups! They're not merely a symptom of paranoia!

